

Steve Jobs talks about the Crazy Ones - who think different.  - pajju
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCz_SiPD_X0&feature=related

======
pajju
"People with a passion can change the world... Those people who are crazy
enough to think they can change the world are the ones who actually do"

Lyrics - Here’s to the crazy ones. The misfits. The rebels. The troublemakers.

The round pegs in the square holes.

The ones who see things differently. They’re not fond﻿ of rules. And they have
no respect for the status quo.

You can quote them, disagree with them, glorify or vilify them.

About the only thing you can’t do is ignore them. Because they change things.
They push the human race forward.

While some see them as the crazy ones, we see genius. Because the people who
are crazy enough to think they can change the world, are the﻿ ones who do.

